#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-11
<czajkowski> ngo sesswion at uds taking place
<czajkowski> join #ubuntu-uds-kawi
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-07
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-08
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> hello all
<MooDoo> hello pleia2 sorry mrs krumbach joseph ;)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-06
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-07
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-08
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-09
<MooDoo> hello all
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> :)
